# Double thick hoodies?



## JimL (Nov 27, 2005)

Where can someone pick some more up? Ive got a couple that are a few years old and can't find anymore.


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Nov 27, 2005)

Kuemmerling double thick hoodies are the poop.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 27, 2005)

Carhart makes one with a full zipper that I like also.


----------



## JimL (Nov 27, 2005)

I guess ill call tomarrow and order a couple more, no online order.. looks like a rain out anyway.


----------



## protreecare (Nov 28, 2005)

Arborwear makes a nice one that i love to wear. They have a extra bog hood with snaps that will fit over a hard hat with no problem, very warm, but I think this year they around $80.


----------



## JimL (Nov 28, 2005)

protreecare said:


> Arborwear makes a nice one that i love to wear. They have a extra bog hood with snaps that will fit over a hard hat with no problem, very warm, but I think this year they around $80.



and they are sold out for the season..


----------



## seanlarkin (Nov 29, 2005)

We've still got some Arborwear double think sweatshirts in stock.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 30, 2005)

I like the performace fabric hood/masks with the full face cut out. They move the sweat out good and keep the wind off my neck.

My big problem with hoodies is that I'm so tall that the push down on my head.


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 30, 2005)

i also prefer the synthetic performance fabrics.........my favorite hooded shirts are from patagonia. but they stoped making these 2 years ago. it's a 1/2 zip that zips up to a balaclava if needed.


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 30, 2005)

i also just picked up a few from nike made by there own "performance fabric". brooks also makes a nice one with a 1/2 zip that i'd like to check out. http://shoeannex.com/mebrvadry2ho.html


----------



## topnotchtree (Dec 1, 2005)

Start a friendship with a someone who works for asplundh. They can order you one for around $40. (depending on how good of a friend) lol


----------



## Xtra (Dec 2, 2005)

Labonville, Inc.
Carhardtt hooded sweats- $32.30 & $41.61
www.labonville.com


----------



## PTS (Dec 21, 2005)

I just found out the person that makes all of my t-shirts and sweatshirts can get the double hoodie sweatshirts made by LEE 10 oz. I went and looked at them and they are really nice. I asked her what kind of price? She said she would check but she thought they were $14-$16 and printed front lapel and back full print 4 colors is like $21. I thought it was a steal. I would be happy to get you in touch with her if you are interested. I am a big fan of wearing clothing with our name and logo on them. Her work is the best.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 22, 2005)

Around here I think I pay about $70 each.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 22, 2005)

One thisng I did not mention that I like about a seperate hood is that it moves with my head and does not block my periferal vision.

I use the hood on my storm shell only when the wind is biting, and end up having to push it out of my eyes all the time.

For around $20 you can get a very good performance fleese hood/mask that will last years.

The biggest problem is that they can be too warm. Though with temps below 20* for the last few weeks, that has not been a big problem.


----------



## Jumper (Dec 30, 2005)

I got a Carhardt one for Christmas-your normal sweats fabric outside and a fleece lining on the inside. Seems like a well made item, but I was kinda shocked when I returned it last night for a smaller size....$60! I normally pay less than $20. I think it will be a while before I use this one when tugging brush!


----------



## jmack (Dec 31, 2005)

*hoodies*

a 10 oz hood is not what a double thick hood is. Kummerling and muench are the two places that i know ofthat still carry them, Who knows a crane guy in westchester(ny) for daily or hourly rates treeman82 anything ?
thanks


----------

